# NGD: 1974-75 Kiso Suzuki AB210



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Good day all
I recently acquired a Kiso Suzuki AB210. This guitar is very interesting the headstock says K Suzuki & Co and below it; it says FOLK in bold I cannot find much on this brand or guitar I found some info through pictures and someone posted on the net with their SN# close to mine is how I can detrimine the age of mine. I will post pictures soon my camera needs to charge and I need to clean a spot to take the photo.
I purchased this instrument from a local hock shop after 30mins or so of looking it over, tuning it, checking intonation, and taping the body of the instrument to see if the braces are letting go and all seemed well. The only part of the guitar that looks different is the tuning heads they have been replaced with pings I think.

I pawned my Yamaha Pacifica sadly for 50.00 and paid 115. for the K Suzuki Guitar.

If anyone has info or owns one you input is greatly appreciated.

Dan


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a few Suzukis...oldest ones are dated on the label...1948 and 1950, later ones are not but labels can help in guessing a ball park time frame but not always accurate due to overlap and a lack of info from the company. The K. in yours probably means Kiso...Kiso Suzuki...my 1950 pick guitar is a KS model. Suzuki has been named as a possible builder for many brands here in Japan over the decades, judging from similarities in many different brands and the Susuki guitars of the time, make that plausible though again, without data from the company, it`s all just guess work. You think you can date yours, well, could be...but don`t bet the farm... I have some with the diamond cut bracing and no dates...judging from others I see on line in Japan, could be from the `60`s or `70s...hard to say. Another thing about Japanese builders who exported...often, model numbers differed from domestics so what I see here may be different from what people see outside Japan. I checked the on line catalogues and found nothing with the model number you posted, must have been called something else here. Suzuku is a well known brand so it is puzzling why you didn`t come up with much info on the company...and there were other Suzukis building as well...there was an M. Suzuki who built stringed instruments too. Pics may help though theres no certainly you will be able to get a precise time, just something owners of old MIJs have to get accustomed to...there were so many brands at one time involving so many models that I`d wager no one knows em all just because of the sheer numbers.


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Very Interesting.
Well i have my camera charging finally and i plan to change the strings and give her some tlc. Pictures should appear today. The label inside the guitar is signed Suzuki.
Yes their was a K. Suzuki, and a M. Suzuki. I Found some info and if i can retrace my footsteps I will post what I found. 

Odd question: What your weather like and what do you do for christmas sneakypete?

Dan


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj562/Dan578867/DSC_0486_zpsa6a51548.jpg
http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj562/Dan578867/DSC_0487_zps11052aa3.jpg
http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj562/Dan578867/DSC_0489_zps69f0964d.jpg
http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj562/Dan578867/DSC_0490_zpsb114e167.jpg
http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj562/Dan578867/DSC_0491_zps2ced5520.jpg


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes thats a label I see in Japan, probably correct in your guess for the `70`s sometime. Suzuki labels changes several times, like Yamaha, which does help in guessing a time frame . I have one Suzuki nylon string that is actually signed, and says special guitar according to my wife who read it for me, not sure what that means but it is easily the nicest nylon string Suzuki I have, certainly looks to be of the best quality. Think I have 5 Suzuki guitars now and no two have the same labels.

Weather is sunny but chilly today...2 degrees...we had snow but it goes away after a couple of days usually, doesn`t accumulate here in Sendai. Christmas was celebrated with my wife`s brother`s family last Saturday, we gave the kids their gifts and went out to eat, just another day here, everybody works...though today is a national holiday `cause the 23rd is the emperor`s birthday.


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Very interesting. I have seen about 5 different labels online when I was trying to figure mine out. 

Weather here is the same sunny and chilly. Temp cold in Nova Scotia. No snow really more like a dusting. Christmas was today. Spending time with family and going to lunch now. Interseting empreors birthday cool.
Dan


----------



## -How- (Dec 31, 2017)

Dan578867 said:


> Good day all
> 
> I recently acquired a Kiso Suzuki AB210. .....
> 
> ...


I have the exact same guitar - I keep it for sentimental reasons, as it is the first guitar I ever bought. Serial number 41038 - I purchased it in a Vancouver shop on Hastings Street in April 1975... It is in bad need of a fret job and many of the inlays have fallen out... lol







[/URL][/IMG] 
Photo by Z00dles


----------

